# Soap logs



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

If you're selling soap logs, I'd love to know what the dimensions/ weight of your logs are and how much you sell them for. Anyone?

Thanks,
PJ


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

I had them at a few markets and never sold any  I used the wsp green mold (8 one inch bars) and had them priced @ $30 I think. 

ETA- maybe it was $35...


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I did those for a while too. Just used a regular kelsie log that I had soaped on Friday. Sat. morning I would unmold them and take one of them to the market. They got some interest, but never sold so I quit doing them. I priced them at $35, which gave the customer a $5 savings over buying them already cut and wrapped.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

My regular bars are $4.00 each. I have had some customers order a whole log of a certain scent and I sell it to them for $3.00 a bar. The interior of my homemade log mold is around 23". I get 22 bars out of a log.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The point of logs for me was that although I cut 13 soaps out of a log, someone wanting to cut smaller bars will get a lot more. So there is no discount in price passed my $3.50 per bar of unwrapped soap. Nearly 1/4 of my sales are unwarpped bars, which are wholesaled for 50 cents off wholesale wrapped. So a Kelsie log would sell for $45.50.....that is picked up... it is actually less to purchase because I have to cut some bars off (5 if I remember) of it to fit in the medium (shirt box) usps flat rate box, and 3 of the logs fit. So logs are special order, either picked up here and you can buy the whole log, but if you want it shipped the logs are smaller and you have to buy 3 logs (the box is snug filled then)....I do cure them for about a week before shipping so they firm up some. 

If I was selling raw soap to be cut at market I would do something like bundt cakes etc....Vicki


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

http://adamswholesalesoap.com/Wholesale-Soap-Loaves/Wholesale-Soap-Loaf-p724.html

There was a guy at the market this past weekend selling soap. He asked if I did private label and told me his current source. I just looked it up (above link). I can't get anywhere near that price....


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

That is a low wholesale price. Makes sense if all you are doing is logs and just pushing the volume. We keep getting asked for them. We'll see...

PJ


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep, I sure wouldn't want to have to get only those prices


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

jdranch said:


> http://adamswholesalesoap.com/Wholesale-Soap-Loaves/Wholesale-Soap-Loaf-p724.html
> 
> There was a guy at the market this past weekend selling soap. He asked if I did private label and told me his current source. I just looked it up (above link). I can't get anywhere near that price....


That's crazy!


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Actually, it isn't crazy. It's a niche. He's going after that crowd. If that's all you're doing is logs, you could pump out the volume at very, very low prices. Especially if you're doing simple soaps with no swirls. But like anything, if your niche is being the lowest price out there, there is somebody else who is always willing to come in at a lower price. High quality and value is a much better proposition.

PJ


----------

